# Dodson & Horrell Sixteen Plus Mix - any good?



## kezz86 (15 May 2013)

Hi all,

I'm thinking about getting some Dodson and Horrell sixteen plus mix to add to my older horse's feed.

I have a sharer who is not fabulously reliable at adding all the "bits" I need adding to her feeds so was wondering if this might be a good alternative.

Also I would like to feed micronised linseed but no idea where to buy it?

So has anyone on here used Sixteen plus?

Also is my mare is in full work with no shoes (ridden 5/6 times a week jumping, hacking all sorts!) so I would like the feed to be barefoot friendly.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (15 May 2013)

My ex groom used this it seems to be of a good quality and I think I recall it smells minty.  The horse was in early thirties and she eventually had to swap to Copra to put some condition back on him before winter.  OK if they are non lami and holding weight though.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (15 May 2013)

I have happily used the 16+ on an older pony, who did very well on it through her 20's.

Way back not long after it 1st came out, on D&H recco, I used it on a 13hh 5yr old for 3 months - did him the power of good as was very poor at the time. Prob did as much good as the straights & boiled feeds I would have usually used. (and no, he didn't go off his head on it) D&H used him as a case study at that time (prob around 1995/6)

Try, see how you go  However, I have no idea if it is barefoot friendly or not...............


----------



## LucyPriory (15 May 2013)

kezz86 said:



			Hi all,

I'm thinking about getting some Dodson and Horrell sixteen plus mix to add to my older horse's feed.

I have a sharer who is not fabulously reliable at adding all the "bits" I need adding to her feeds so was wondering if this might be a good alternative.

Also I would like to feed micronised linseed but no idea where to buy it?

So has anyone on here used Sixteen plus?

Also is my mare is in full work with no shoes (ridden 5/6 times a week jumping, hacking all sorts!) so I would like the feed to be barefoot friendly.

Thanks for any advice.
		
Click to expand...

You can buy micronised linseed direct from the mill that makes it 
http://www.charnwoodmilling.co.uk/horse_specs/micronized whole linseed.htm

Depending where you are, you may also have a local stockist.  Charnwood will be able to advise.

Don't be fobbed off with linseed lozenges which are not the same thing.

D&H don't list the sugar/starch content of the 16+mix on their website but I am pretty sure it contains molasses and is probably quite high.  This might not be barefoot friendly for your horse.


----------



## kezz86 (15 May 2013)

LucyPriory said:



			You can buy micronised linseed direct from the mill that makes it 
http://www.charnwoodmilling.co.uk/horse_specs/micronized whole linseed.htm

Depending where you are, you may also have a local stockist.  Charnwood will be able to advise.

Don't be fobbed off with linseed lozenges which are not the same thing.

D&H don't list the sugar/starch content of the 16+mix on their website but I am pretty sure it contains molasses and is probably quite high.  This might not be barefoot friendly for your horse.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks LucyPriory I did wonder that about the D&H mix as I couldn't see that on there.  

Think I may just be better off sticking to what I've got and getting some Mircronised linseed to add to her current feed.


----------



## Nudibranch (15 May 2013)

I also have heard it's very sugary and so wouldn't use it.

Could you feed one of the concentrated balancer type pellets instead?


----------



## kezz86 (15 May 2013)

Nudibranch said:



			I also have heard it's very sugary and so wouldn't use it.

Could you feed one of the concentrated balancer type pellets instead?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Nudibranch I'm going to start obsessing and looking into balancers.


----------



## PolarSkye (15 May 2013)

I wouldn't be feeding a mix either . . . just my personal preference.  You don't say why you are wanting to put your veteran onto a mix, but if it's to promote/maintain weight/condition you could try ERS Pellets - high in oil, but very low in starch and sugars - have done wonders for my boy who came out of winter looking ribby.

P


----------



## Queenbee (15 May 2013)

I'd go for veteran vitality by Allen and page over d &h mix


----------



## LucyPriory (15 May 2013)

It's still 14.7% combined sugar/starch which may be too much for some.

It uses linseed expeller which depending on the source may not have the oil content.


----------



## Rollin (15 May 2013)

I have fed this to my old horse since he was 16 now 34 and still working.  I think it is great.


----------



## Champion1969 (15 May 2013)

I use to feed my Arab mare on this till she was 29 excellent feed.


----------



## LynH (16 May 2013)

I had my 22yr old TB on a molasses free diet with linseed which did her feet the world of good but didn't put on enough condition. As she was looking worryingly poor I changed from top ration of (Charnwood Mills) linseed to Omega Rice which is a rice bran and linseed mix but again at top ration she wasn't losing condition but she was no longer losing condition. I then added in Veteran Vitality which gave a little improvement but after a couple months I resorted to Sixteen Plus. I can see a change in quality of her feet unfortunately but condition wise within a week of starting Sixteen Plus she has really picked up and is now looking better than she has in months. Having tried all of the above in top ration amounts the Sixteen Plus is the only product that has made a significant positive difference. I'm now hoping to stop feeding it once the grass has properly grown through as I'd like to get her back to molasses free at least during the summer.


----------



## Champion1969 (17 May 2013)

I have another question but don't want to hijack this thread so I'm so going to start another one


----------

